
Lua scripts in Redis within Node.js - sebst
http://techblog.s6.io/blog/2014/09/18/lua-scripts-in-redis-within-nodejs.html
======
ilya-pi
Author here. Would love to here any feedback on the topic if anybody is doing
anything similiar

~~~
rakoo
Very interesting -- it seems redis is used more and more for of its data
mangling capacity.

I have 2 questions, although I don't use redis in prod I'm interested in it:

\- Why use key -> json ? There are a decode and an encode to be done on each
operation. The naive way to do it would be hashes
([http://redis.io/commands#hash](http://redis.io/commands#hash)) with the
likes of HSET and HMSET, and a structure like 'a' -> 'spend' -> 3\. which not
only make operations faster but should also take less space thanks to memory
optimization of similar keys in a hash.

\- What do you do for persistance ? Which one did you choose ? Are you okay
with the slight delay ? Or do you just make it all in-memory ?

------
wink
Sounds a bit like reinventing Stored Procedures for Redis to me :|

